# Fishing with Brew1891



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Sophie and I met up with Jad this morning at Haulover to try after those monsters again.  We found them but yet still couldn't get them to eat.....  We had a good time and got one fish (well sophie caught one after her six month drought....).  

Once again tails were waving everywhere, but not taking what we offered.

Some shots heading out of haulover.




























Sophie's nice 29.5" red (ate a d.o.a crab)




































the release









The last tailer of the day (still no luck on this one but got a decent pic)










Thanks again Jad, we had a good time as always!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Somebody has been playing with with photo editing software ;D

Seriously, looks like it was a perfect day out there. Wish I could have gone.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

A fish that big has earned a kiss.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

is this haulover you speak of the same haulover as down here in miami? (haulover inlet)


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Canal dug between Mosquito Lagoon and Indian River Lagoon.
Located west of Cape Canaveral. Part of the Intracoastal Waterway.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow!  That is a nice funk-breaker right there, Sophie! Congrats! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks HaMm3r! I was super excited!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Canal dug between Mosquito Lagoon and Indian River Lagoon.
> Located west of Cape Canaveral. Part of the Intracoastal Waterway.


 Oh, I was wondering because here in Miami, redfish are like a myth. lol Unless you run to flamingo, the chances of catching a red is slim. I've read that supposedly there's only one school of reds in biscayne bay. Although, I did see one huge bull red off the Key Biscayne bridge.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

good job Jad, Garry and Sophie


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

It was lots of fun as always! It was fun to see how excited Sophie was after landing that big red. I wish we could have landed one of the real big boys from that other school...i think they would have been much larger than the one Sophie caught. But, it was worth the price of admission just to see them that close. 

I think this trip has motivated me to get crackin with the fly rod. I think the early morning tailers we found in groups of 1-2 would have responded better to the soft presentation of the fly since they were also wary in the shallow clear water. 

Thanks for coming along Gary and Sohpie.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

nice pic's and good looking day.


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't see any pic's.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

> I don't see any pic's.



They are there......


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice fish there Sophie, did he blush when you kissed him? he does look a bit red.


----------

